# photobucker.com?



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Anyone know if this is an okay place?

http://photobucket.com/

It's FREE and you can upload photos, and link them (which most free website servers no longer let you do)

What's the catch?

I looked at the Terms of Use and it's not complicated, and doesn't say they "own" your pictures or anything.

I've never used an online photo album before.

My cd burner doesn't seem to be working now (keeps giving error messages, no matter what speed I use, even if I try burning one file at a time, and it's blank cds I've used okay before) I'm not sure if it's the cd burner (which wasn't expensive and I've had for 1 1/2 years) or my computer- slowing down and getting draggy. I've tried both the cd burning programs I have (NTI Platinum6 and CD RECORD NOW) and get error messages with each. I've also cleaned the cd burner with a cleaning disk. Reinstalled it, and the burning programs. It works okay to OPEN cds. (I know, this is a different topic, and should probably be in, what? Hardware, all other software, WINDOWS 98?)

Anyway, I had been backing up my photos on cds and if I can't get this to work, I worry about future computer problems and losing them if they're just on the hard drive.

Been looking around for a place to upload them, that's "secure" (websites like Angelfire don't seem to be).

Thanks,

~ Carrie


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes it is a nice place. Never read all the rules but it lets you link like you said so that is great. And that is a big plus no days. Also at another forum they have all the members photo show up tru them. Really it is not the forum but photobucket site you go to and see the picture.


----------



## Maverick83 (May 22, 2004)

I use it. Good site.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

You mean everyone can see all your pictures, or only ones you link?

There must be a password?

Right now I have Earthlink, which gives a small amount of webspace (and can be linked from) but I was thinking of storing pictures there.

Thanks!

~ Carrie


----------



## Maverick83 (May 22, 2004)

You can make your album private and only link to it.


----------

